# This is too funny, LG pulls pranks using new Ultra HD display



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LG prank video

Scoll down on that page and there is a second video thats also very funny


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's pretty good!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Now that was funny. I don't know if I would be upset or laugh it off in the end. Hopefully those guys got the jobs!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, if they offered me a free one of those displays after that. No problem


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They would be great for either flight or car racing simulators.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that is just too funny!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Love It! Wish I could have experienced the Sheer Terror!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That is awesome! I'd love to own one of those tv's but the price is astronomical. I'm actually thinking of getting the 65" model if I can get the wife to go along with it.


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

I think this is one of those cases where you would have to be there to really feel it :devil:


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool video,the cast is from chile,Where my family is from,recognized the slang 10 seconds into it,lots of earthquakes in chile and people are used running and ducking.:hsd:


----------

